# Lahmian Medium as matte finish



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,
The description of Lahmian Medium says it can be used to seal decals with a matte finish. Question is, how well does this work over the gloss finish of the old Gloss Varnish or the new 'ardcoat?

-Zer0


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

probably not as well but I haven't tried it, u may want to varnish it then put medium over the top for the matte finish


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't tried Lahmian medium, but it is supposed to be a dullcoat. What I normally do for decals is use a gloss coat, put the decal on with softener, this removes the excessive glueing agent. Then once that is dry, gloss coat again. Once that is dry Dullcoate. If Lahmian Medium is supposed to be a dullcoat medium, then it should work, but the trick to the decals is to used a gloss coat, then another gloss coat over the decal, that's the pivital part... dullcoat. afterwards.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Guess that was a little confusing; I'm not using decals. I have some Space Marines with metal shoulder pads that I've varnished with Gloss Varnish since that's a hold-over from the previous line. My questions was how well it works to dull the gloss back down to matte. I usually use a spray matte, but if I can just paint over the gloss. From what you guys have said, though, it should work. Cheers.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I think the lahmian medium though is primarily for a thinning agent and the dullcoat is a secondary use


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

falcoso said:


> I think the lahmian medium though is primarily for a thinning agent and the dullcoat is a secondary use


That's the impression I got from the description. But I did pick some up yesterday and it works well as a dull coat.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I have some of the old 'eavy metal medium, I think that's the same stuff and it works pretty well


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

falcoso said:


> I have some of the old 'eavy metal medium, I think that's the same stuff and it works pretty well


The limited edition, only in that brushes box one? Yeah, exact same thing.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> I haven't tried Lahmian medium, but it is supposed to be a dullcoat. What I normally do for decals is use a gloss coat, put the decal on with softener, this removes the excessive glueing agent. Then once that is dry, gloss coat again. Once that is dry Dullcoate. If Lahmian Medium is supposed to be a dullcoat medium, then it should work, but the trick to the decals is to used a gloss coat, then another gloss coat over the decal, that's the pivital part... dullcoat. afterwards.


Hmm....:takes notes:

Guess I can stop looking for Sons of Medusa pads and use transfers now. thanks, Horus! (which sounds really odd when building Loyalists...)


----------

